# Drop G Artists/Songs?



## Thundercloud (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Everyone, I play a 7 string in Drop G and was looking for some songs to cover. I can't find too many bands that use Drop G so I was hoping some of you could help out. I am looking to play metal, any style of metal. All help is appreciated!


----------



## Draceius (Oct 20, 2013)

Born of Osiris from A higher place onwards
Disperse
Whitechapels self titled

That should keep you busy


----------



## Basti (Oct 20, 2013)

The Underground in America/Sandblasted Skin by Pantera is a baritone in drop G (plus or minus a fraction of a tone) but I can't think of any others


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Oct 20, 2013)

some Attack Attack! like

and


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 20, 2013)

I Declare War's first album is Drop G I believe.


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 20, 2013)

G# is much more common.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 20, 2013)

If you want to tune your upper strings up a lot you could play devin townsend/Strapping Young Lad's post 2004 stuff (he tunes GCGCGCE, I know Alien at least was recorded on a massively downtuned 6 string and thus didn't use the high E). If you want to stay in drop G I'm sure some of his songs are playable without moving off the lowest three strings. Large chunks of By Your Command and Ziltoid Attax, for example.


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Friend for a foe.


----------



## Kharem (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the Divided By album from Structures is in a G tuning of some sort isn't it? Dunno I haven't listened to them for a while but I remember them posting their tuning on some forum at some point.
I think G# is more common.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 26, 2013)

Whitechapel's self-titled
Born of Osiris on all of The Discovery and some songs on TWDA
Not sure if they have any others in Drop G, but I, the Breather's song Lunar is in drop G
Devin Townsend uses Open C with a low G for some stuff, which is pretty close


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Contortionist plays in drop G#, they have lots of mildly complex stuff, fun to play, easy to learn. Can spend days playing them lol


----------



## Valnob (Oct 26, 2013)

Bring me the horizon (on 6 strings) plays drop G on few songs (Sleep with one eye open, Deathbreath, Football season is over, Blacklist). Fun to play and easy to learn.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Mnemic - Mnemesis is in G.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> I think Mnemic - Mnemesis is in G.



F# standard.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 27, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Born of Osiris from A higher place onwards
> Disperse
> Whitechapels self titled
> 
> That should keep you busy



Just a note, Disperse is mainly in Drop A if I'm not mistaken, the few songs that are in G are just GEADGBE with the low A tuned down by itself! Thought I'd just throw that in there haha.


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 27, 2013)

G# is just so much more common. If you're looking to find some actual songs to play at the expense of tuning up a half-step, I recommend Periphery, Northlane, The Acacia Strain, Memphis May Fire, Nevermore, Within the Ruins and In Flames. I'm only mentioning these bands because I know none that play in drop G.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 28, 2013)

HellGamer666 said:


> G# is just so much more common. If you're looking to find some actual songs to play at the expense of tuning up a half-step, I recommend Periphery, Northlane, The Acacia Strain, Memphis May Fire, Nevermore, Within the Ruins and In Flames. I'm only mentioning these bands because I know none that play in drop G.



Within the ruins play in Drop G.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Whitechapel self album, periphery I think.


----------



## Pweaks (Oct 28, 2013)

Vildhjarta used drop G before Måsstaden so I guess you could try insturmental versions of Traces etc.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2013)

HellGamer666 said:


> G# is just so much more common. If you're looking to find some actual songs to play at the expense of tuning up a half-step, I recommend Periphery, Northlane, The Acacia Strain, Memphis May Fire, Nevermore, Within the Ruins and In Flames. I'm only mentioning these bands because I know none that play in drop G.



I thought Nevermore and In Flames played in A#...


----------



## Sponge (Oct 28, 2013)

wankerness said:


> If you want to tune your upper strings up a lot you could play devin townsend/Strapping Young Lad's post 2004 stuff (he tunes GCGCGCE, I know Alien at least was recorded on a massively downtuned 6 string and thus didn't use the high E). If you want to stay in drop G I'm sure some of his songs are playable without moving off the lowest three strings. Large chunks of By Your Command and Ziltoid Attax, for example.



Jed didn't like using 7 strings. He used the low G on LTD Eclipses. 24.75 inch scale and low G were a pain to tune and think of that guy's picking attack. He used .60 gauge for the low G, same with Dev, but he was playing on an LTD SC607B at 27 inch scale with a .60.

Fear Factory used low G when Christian was on guitar too.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2013)

Sponge said:


> Fear Factory used low G when Christian was on guitar too.



I know Dino went down to G on a couple of their bonus tracks, on which songs did Christian go to down on G?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 28, 2013)

Rick said:


> I thought Nevermore and In Flames played in A#...



Not sure about Nevermore, but everything I know/have heard from In Flames is drop A#


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 28, 2013)

Red Seas Fire has a couple tunes in that on their Exposition EP


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 30, 2013)

most of devin townsends stuff with a 7 string is drop G.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Oct 30, 2013)

Sponge said:


> Jed didn't like using 7 strings. He used the low G on LTD Eclipses. 24.75 inch scale and low G were a pain to tune and think of that guy's picking attack. He used .60 gauge for the low G, same with Dev, but he was playing on an LTD SC607B at 27 inch scale with a .60.
> 
> Fear Factory used low G when Christian was on guitar too.



I think Jed had a baritone for songs off The New Black. In the Download Festival live video you can see him switch guitars and the scale length definitely looks longer


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't forget, you can still play d standard! Dream theater and necrophagist and death all day!


----------



## meteor685 (Jan 8, 2014)

Disperse riffs will keep you busy on the rhyhtm guitars, but are great rhythm help =)


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> but everything I know/have heard from In Flames is drop A#



Duh, I knew that. 

Idiot.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 2, 2018)

Whitechapel's S/T, The Saw is the Law, and Mark of the Blade all have songs with Drop G tuning as far as I can remember. Also, virtually all of our (One Minute Winter) new songs ever since the stuff from The Light LP are all in Drop G.

I just found out Jason Richardson's Fragments is also in Drop G. Might be a good idea to check that out.



WintermintP


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 2, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Not sure about Nevermore, but everything I know/have heard from In Flames is drop A#



Yeah they are C-Std or Drop A# depending on the song...


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh my, sorry, did I say The Saw is the Law?! I actually meant the Our Endless War album! The Saw is the Law and Our Endless War both are in Drop G, not sure about the other ones. Again, though, One Minute Winter (my band) has about 4 or 5 songs in Drop G as of late, and that number is increasing very soon.

WintermintP


----------

